# Lipos online



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Where's some good place's to purchase Lipo's online at good prices. 3200mah,don't need to be big huge lipos.
Thanks much appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

rcMart/Dinball (one of our sponsors) - http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Dinball...503QQ_sidZ42095710QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hankster said:


> rcMart/Dinball (one of our sponsors) - http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Dinball...503QQ_sidZ42095710QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


I purchased 2 YeaRacing 3200 20c lipos form RC Mart and they work great, the price was good also. The only drawback was it took almost 2 weeks to get them, they ship from China.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

hobbytalk!!! most of the guys on here dont sell junk! the ones that are selling the lipos, just want to go bigger. did you get a lipo yet??? let me know?


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

hankster said:


> rcMart/Dinball (one of our sponsors) - http://stores.shop.ebay.com/Dinball...503QQ_sidZ42095710QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


Alright I checked out the link you gave me and found these 2 batteries

http://cgi.ebay.com/Yeah-Racing-LiP...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:1|293:1|294:30

Question is are these gonna be alright in my slash,and is shipping really gonna take 2 weeks?

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes those will work. Yes, it will take 2 weeks for shipping because they are coming from Hong Kong.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Those are the ones i got and they work great, much better than even my best NIMH packs.Ran then in a touring car with 17.5 brushless all winter with no problems at all. Just balanced them and one was .020 volts off, the other was right on 4.2 volts per cell.

Good packs for a good price.

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

Check out their actual website. You can get those two LiPos + a LiPo charging sack for the same price...

http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/rc-ba...-lp0032-lipo-batter-p-28600.html?cPath=52_973


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks folks sound like I found me some batteries. Not to mention there cheaper than getting them at my local shop.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

don't forget they may be cheaper than your local shop but if you don't support your local shop they won't be there when you need parts to run on the weekend. check with duke on the dirt oval site he had some good prices last yr. on lipos. he's in fruitport mi. just s. of muskegon


----------



## Slash (Apr 23, 2009)

hobbyten said:


> don't forget they may be cheaper than your local shop but if you don't support your local shop they won't be there when you need parts to run on the weekend. check with duke on the dirt oval site he had some good prices last yr. on lipos. he's in fruitport mi. just s. of muskegon



Thanks will do. Thats only about 20mins or so from me.


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

hobbyten said:


> don't forget they may be cheaper than your local shop but if you don't support your local shop they won't be there when you need parts to run on the weekend. check with duke on the dirt oval site he had some good prices last yr. on lipos. he's in fruitport mi. just s. of muskegon


So true, if you have a shop locally, the closest one for me is 90 miles.
Always support the local shop if possible.


----------

